# beer and sleeping pills makes me think I can play guitar



## spoon (Sep 23, 2010)

It's 9:22 am. Just took a sleeping pill and about to finish my last beer. That means its time to get out the guitar. I play awesome on beer and pills. At least to me it sounds awesome. I'm also pretty sure it enables me to speak other languages.


----------



## notconnerR (Sep 23, 2010)

Amazing anecdote, amigo.


----------

